# Yu Nakajima Average of 5 at Nattionals 2011



## Hovair (Aug 14, 2011)

10.94






11.77






8.81






10.53






11.68


----------



## chikato_tan (Aug 14, 2011)

he`s the man


----------



## Aksel B (Aug 14, 2011)

you are very nice and biutiful


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 14, 2011)

I love how he just gently sets the cube down  Still some awesome solves though.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 14, 2011)

Does he speak English then?

His turning style is so smooth, but not a ridiculously high TPS like faz.
Like iEnjoyCubing said, it's awesome how he lightly puts the cube down and stops the timer.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 14, 2011)

you got the first 2 videos the wrong way around.

Decent solves.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

He said (in typing) that he doesn't speak or very audibly understand English.
EDIT: See the below post .

Back in the day he had really fast TPS, but there was less flow.


----------



## Hovair (Aug 14, 2011)

He asked me to make the video and post them so he does speak english. not well but he does. I met him at nationals 2011


----------

